# Vaping in Badung, Indonesia



## Rob Fisher (31/12/16)

A mate just sent me a pic he took in Badung, Indonesia! It seems vaping is alive and well there!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver (31/12/16)

"Vape On" would make a nice personalised number plate Rob !
Hehe

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/12/16)

Silver said:


> "Vape On" would make a nice personalised number plate Rob !
> Hehe



What a good idea!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## andro (31/12/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> What a good idea!
> View attachment 80255
> View attachment 80254


Is that actually ur number plate?


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/12/16)

andro said:


> Is that actually ur number plate?



Yes indeed it is @andro

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------

